

Miranda: Where is the UK Government getting its numbers from? - r0h1n
http://auerfeld.wordpress.com/2013/08/31/miranda-where-is-the-uk-government-getting-its-numbers-from/

======
devx
Miranda didn't wipe his hard drive after meeting with Laura Poitras
because...?!

It might've been safer to use Retroshare or Bittorent Sync or some other means
of encrypted file sharing (with the files encrypted themselves, too). At least
the government wouldn't really know what to look for. Miranda travelling with
baggage and laptops with him was a huge "red flag" for them, and made him an
obvious target.

